# Accucraft - W&L Peate & Sons Wagons



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my new Accucraft Welshpool & Llanfair Peate & Sons Wagons which were available from track-shack.com although now sold out!
They come with both 45mm and 32mm wheel sets. 
Goldie the engineer's dog likes to ride the empties! 










































































Andrew


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------

